# Welcome to your new home, Orlando



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Today we went to a rescue home called Carolines Kids and found a new kitty friend. His name is Orlando, he may be about 10 years old but the vet tech there said his teeth look like he is younger then that. They said that he is part fire point siamese. He is also FeLV+. The woman who owned him passed away and her husband brought all of her 17 cats to the rescue. They were all kept outside, and many of them were positive. Since we already have a FeLV+ I thought it wouldn't hurt to add another. 
Orlando is a real sweetheart. He purrs if you touch him and loves head butts. He is getting along very well with the other cats already. Two of them hiss at him but he just ignores them. The other three are acting as if he has always been a part of the family.
Here are some pictures. I hope I do this right becuase I still don't know what "thumbnails" are.  









This is a picture of Orlando exploring his new home.









And this one is of the two jealous ones watching him.










And finally he rests from all that exploring.









This is my son Tim who just got home from work and was taking time to bond with the new kitty.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Awww, welcome home, Orlando! Welcome home


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, Orlando looks and sounds like a sweetie. Thank you for taking in an older kitty.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

so we can see your handsome new man better! He has a tipped ear. Did a TNR group save him? Very pretty guy. Love the flame point coloring.





































Your two handsome guys!


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Much easier to see, thanks M&T!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Orlando is adorable. I think it's wonderful that you adopted an older kitty and one that's FeLV+. 

He looks so regal and dignified.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Mitts & Tess said:


> so we can see your handsome new man better! He has a tipped ear. Did a TNR group save him?


Merry,
Thank you for fixing my pictures. I would love to learn how you do that.

The rescue group told me that a lady owned him who only kept him outside. I guess she had some kind of "shop" that gave he and her 16 others some kind of shelter. Orlando was her favorite. He may end up being my favorite also, he is such a lover! They seemed to think his ear got ripped in a fight. He also has a stiff back right leg.
He was a favorite in this rescue home also. The volunteers were all crying when he left. Me too.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You must be pretty special if they were willing to let Orlando come home with you!

How is he doing today?


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Orlando is still doing quite well. He slept most of the night in our bed, and when he wasn't with us he walked around chatting to himself. I have heard siamese are very vocal? I have never had one with siamese blood before. 
I have noticed he has a stiff right leg and will ask the vet about it when I take him. They open at 8:00 tomorrow and I will get him an appointment first thing. He has stopped exploring so much and has started playing. He likes to play with Charlie and Buzz - at this point they just jump on each other and chase around. Scottie and Pepper still growl but Scottie is getting better. Pepper is just a crabby girl anyway.
Yesterday he found someone elses uncoverd poo in the litter box. He must have been seriously offended because he got in and covered it up :lol: 
So far I think I have gotten a gem of a kitty!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Leazie said:


> You must be pretty special if they were willing to let Orlando come home with you!


Don't rescues usually let people take home the kittys they adopt?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There's usually paperwork, checking on references, and sometimes even a home visit. Lots of places don't have same-day adoptions.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

They did have me fill out some paperwork. We walked around to all the rooms chatting and looking at all the kitties for quite a while. Maybe I just seemed like a trustworthy old broad :lol: 
It is so difficult now to remember all the wonderful cats that I did not choose. One sweet orange tabby had been born there and never had a real home. (He was 4) Another pudgy black girl they said will not have much chance to be adopted because black cats and heavy cats are not usually chosen. When I picked Orlando up I knew he was the one, though. Even though I would like to have taken several.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Orlando sounds like he has fit right into your family. I've had Molly for 1.5 years and she is just being accepted fully by the rest of the clan.

I meant that since that the staff loved Orlando so much that you have to be extra special for them to let him go home with you. Some times my jokes fall flat..lol.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Orlando is gorgeous. Sounds like he's found a wonderful forever home with you.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Leazie said:


> I meant that since that the staff loved Orlando so much that you have to be extra special for them to let him go home with you. Some times my jokes fall flat..lol.


It's not you, sometimes I'm just a little dense...

I have been e-mailing back and forth with the director of Carolines Kids. I sent her "first day pictures" and have been letting her know how he is getting along. She told me the lady who owned him had several acres where she had barns and a shop where they made signs and silk screens. The cats were free to roam and come and go, so he has never been in a home before. It's had to believe because he is such a regal gentleman.
I need to get him his own scratch post, though. All of our cats are vertical scratchers but he seems to like to scatch horizontally - on the carpet. It might have something to do with his stiff leg, but I am going to get him something that lies flat to claw. Any suggestions for a good one?


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

The cardboard ones are actually not too bad.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

http://www.catclaws.com/max-scratchers.php

This company has some pretty cute ones. Ive seen them advertise on the top of cat forum.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on bringing Orlando home! He is a gorgeous kitty, that's for sure.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He's lovely


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

He is a gorgeous guy! Congratulations.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Mitts & Tess said:


> http://www.catclaws.com/max-scratchers.php
> 
> This company has some pretty cute ones. Ive seen them advertise on the top of cat forum.


This company has some pretty cool stuff. I think I might get the MAX cat relaxer. It looks like Orlando would be able to use it more easily.
Thank you!


----------

